# Mexican furniture finish?



## keifer0389 (Sep 8, 2007)

i was wondering how this finish is accomplished, I've looked all over the internet (and this website) but haven't been able to figure out exactly how they do this. I am wanting to build some furniture for my house including a bed, entertainment center, and coffee table. Those of you that have a sutherlands, this is the stuff they sell. For those that don't, here are some pics of what i am talking about. It has sort of a unsanded finish, and i have heard it called distressed wood, i don't know if that is right or not though. any help would be appreciated.
http://www.lafuente.com/product.php?pid=4280
keith


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

The latest issue of Fine Woodworking [#193] has 2 articles that you might try to combine..One about finishing pine and another on arts & crafts.
That might work.
A few years ago they did one on Santa Fe style cracked finish. I'll dig that one up as soon as I find it.


----------



## keifer0389 (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks, i'm to the point now where i'm probably just going to email one of the furniture makers here in texas and ask them. I doubt they would care too much beings it is just for a school project


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There are many variations of being "distressed". The look suggests an old weatherbeaten finish. Some heavily grained woods can be sand blasted and the softer grain gets removed enough to accentuate the grain pattern. On some finishes, it can be beaten, dragged behind your car, used as a dart board, punched all over with an awl, or whatever ingenious or crazy method one comes up with. 

It can also be created by staining methods which would include light and dark streaking or medium dark to dark streaking. In addition to all of the previous craziness, snap splattering dark stain onto the finish to look like age spots or worm holes also works.


----------



## keifer0389 (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks cabinetman, talked to my old shop teacher yesterday and he said he has made some projects to look like that by just not sanding and using a golden oak finish. i was really surprised, but the way this type of furniture looks isnt all beat up, the wainscotting in my old classroom was that one way u mentioned by sadnblasting, but that is not the look i am trying to get. thanks a lot though,


----------

